
Prof. Jordan Peterson on Gulags, SJW and True Speech - Radim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04wyGK6k6HE
======
musha68k
Even if I don't agree on many things he says it's worth listening to Jordan
Peterson - on the other hand bearing with Joe Rogan usually is very hard for
me but he often has very interesting guests on his show I have to give him
that..

